# Missing hunters - suspects rough existance



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

This is a continuing story I'm trying to keep up with.

MISSING HUNTERS: A MYSTERY UNRAVELS Suspects lived a rough existence 

The Duvall brothers drank hard and played hard in the forests of northeast lower Michigan, living off the land, sleeping in small cabins and decrepit trailers, and using their fists to settle scores.	

http://www.freep.com/news/mich/bros19_20030619.htm


----------



## Eastern Yooper (Nov 12, 2000)

.....and they will be going to trial.

It was slow coming, but justice has finally arrived... although it might be real hard to get a conviction on this one.

People in the outdoors need to always be careful; there are fruitcakes/desperados like this living thru-out the northern lower and especially the U.P.


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

Even more crazy to think this all happend right around where my cabin is in Glennie.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Witnesses tell of killings 

They say they feared brothers' retribution As she testified about seeing the two hunters being beaten and begging for their lives, Barbara Boudro said, "He swung a bat and his head sounded like when you drop a squash or pumpkin. They just kept kicking them." 

http://www.freep.com/news/mich/bros20_20030620.htm


----------

